
Newsweek: I'm not Satoshi, either - rukshn
http://blog.erratasec.com/2014/03/newsweek-im-not-satoshi-either.html?m=1
======
gesman
This story is such a waistoshi timeamoto

------
MacsHeadroom
Nice try, Satoshi Nakamoto!

------
lawlessone
" My business partner Dave is mostly American Indian, but is partially
Japanese. If you Ancestry.com him, you might find he's got an ancestor named
"Satoshi" and another named "Nakamoto". But that's meaningless, both are
common Japanese names."

It's his partner!

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Thus confirming our suspicions: Not that Satoshi Nakamoto _is_ , but that
Satoshi Nakamoto _are_!

------
IAmSatoshi
I'm not Satoshi.

~~~
cs02rm0
We know, Spartacus.

